# Wool Blankets



## Magi

I recently purchased 4 nice wool army blankets on ebay. I was excited when they came in , then my dear wife informs me that wool makes her break out it hives. Any ideas? Should i let my dearly beloved freeze while the kids and i stay warm. I was thinking maybe a cover or something. Waiting to hear your ideas


----------



## Canadian

Wool is a great fabric. I'm allergic to it too. So I don't have wool around the house. My wife has a few wool items of clothing. The less coarse the wool is the less people react to it. Fabrics like woven wool or marino wool are highly processed and less itchy. I'd get her a fleece blanket instead.


----------



## Turkish

Great idea! Army blankets will surely keep you warm! Bummer to hear that about the wife though. Maybe you could sew a thick fabric layer made of another material around the wool blanket so that the direct wool is not touching her skin. Would that work?


----------



## Herbalpagan

I'm allergic too. I would take them and put them inbetween two sheets sewn together. Then they are covered and won't bother her but still be able to be used. The other choice is to use them elsewhere.


----------



## mona

Purchase a good quality duvey and slip one blanket inside. Also, you could pick up a down blanket for your wife. That is if she is not allergic to feathers.


----------



## sea_going_dude

I love the navy wool blankets and used them while in the navy. The white ones are great too if you can find them. same as gray ones but I was issued the white ones and loved em. 

Remember that most sleeping bags will unzip and may be used as a blanket or comforter. Good to use at home while watching the tube when cool or take em camping too.


----------



## lhalfcent

taking a large flat bed sheet and making a removable cover for a wool blanket is probably the best you can do. Wool has the itch factor lol.
A true wool allergy can be determined by taking the wool item, wash if you think it might have processing chemicals from the manufacturer, then take the dried wool item and gently rub on inside of the wrist or upper inner arm. You will get a quick reaction if allergic. Other than the itch factor wool allergy is not that common. it is mostly due to chemicals in processing or perhaps the laundry soap used or not rinsed well. 
when washing wool use gentle delicate cycle or wash in a tub of tepid water with woolite or natural cleanser and don't agitate or switch water temp from warm to cool otherwise the thing will felt. lol 
I hope that helps. just from my experience when a family member swore they were allergic to wool cuz they broke out but turns out it was chemicals in processing or detergent not rinsed out well.


----------



## NaeKid

If wool is something that will not work due to allergies, polar fleece will work - just make sure to keep a little further from open fire. Another option is cotton based blankets - I have several "mexican" blankets that are heavy weight (weave) cotton that are thrown over my furniture in my house or over the seats in my Jeeps.

There are always alternatives to the traditional wool blanket, just make sure that you know the limitations of the blankets (fire proof, resistent, or enhancing) ...


----------



## on_the_rox

I recently purchases some military poncho liners (woobie blankets) off of ebay. They are surprisingly warm and of the perfect size for a lot of uses. Check them out.


----------



## weedygarden

*Beware of moths!*



Magi said:


> I recently purchased 4 nice wool army blankets on ebay. I was excited when they came in , then my dear wife informs me that wool makes her break out it hives. Any ideas? Should i let my dearly beloved freeze while the kids and i stay warm. I was thinking maybe a cover or something. Waiting to hear your ideas


I would do as other readers have suggested, have a covering for your wool blanket if you are allergic to it.

I have friends who have made similar liners for their sleeping bags, to extend the cleanliness.

I do not have any wool blankets. I had one that was my uncles from when he was in the service. It was destroyed by moths. I also had several wool sweaters, pants, jackets and suits that were completely destroyed by moths. It was a very expensive disaster for me.

In fact, I have had moth infestations several times. I finally bought lots of mint gum and put it where my wool is kept, as well as in my pantry. I think the real help was to get a moth trap and put it in my pantry. One season and no more moths.

I don't know the best solution, but cedar is a good deterrant.


----------



## Jimmy24

I have several wool blankets, that I have purchased off ebay. BUT they are all Hudson Bay 4 point or higher. Buying them used off ebay makes them much more affordable. They are also very soft and cozy, not to mention tough and when wet, they will still keep you warm. Hudson Bay blankets new go for as much as $500 +, but I have not paid more than $70 for one used. I have it dry cleaned and it's good to go.

The old Army blankets were pretty rough on the skin.

Jimmy


----------



## ashley8072

I'm also allergic to wool. Pity I didn't find out either until after a purchase of 3. lol! One night on a backpacking trip and it took me about 3 hours to recoup. My rash wasn't too bad. More skin irritation than anything. I ended up going to Academy and getting a fleece sleeping bag liner for $15. Works great and now it's super soft.


----------



## kyhoti

Go with the fleece, it's much lighter for the warmth. If you are set one using the wool blanket, don't cover it with anything that's 100 % cotton. Cotton is hydrophillic, which means it loves to hold water. Cotton in the cold equals death. I know lots of folks swear by cotton long johns in the winter, but it is their top layer that keeps them from hypothermia that would normally be exacerbated by the cotton undergarment. Just my semi-experienced .02.


----------



## Expeditioner

Try sandwhiching the wool between fleece. Wool holds approximately 80% of its heat retention ability when wet.


----------



## Jezcruzen

Please, don't torture your wife with those worthless wool blankets. Send them to me. I will dispose of them for you.


----------



## headhunter

I too purchased a couple of wool blankets. These were a little expensive but were from the medical corps. When they arrived, I was pleasantly surprised how soft these were. There is a big difference in how comfortable wool is. 
I also enjoy a fleece blanket that is double thickness made for me by the eldest daughter. Several times I've found myself on a trip sleeping in the truck under her blanket with snow on the truck.
I can not help but agree with those cautioning against cotton lining and feel the best would be a fleece liner in a wool blanket.


----------



## zorro

Polar fleece as its called by most crafters, is an acceptable substitute from my experience. Just make sure you don't get near fire or don't get in contact with electricity, or you well get bad burns. 
I agree too, winter camping and being raised in an almost not heated house taught me that cotton is not the proper thing for winter clothing. It gets very cold here in winter (-22F) and our climate is humid. Wool-based clothing and bedding keeps me warm. When I was 15, I made myself a very loose top and very loose pants with some woven wool textile I got for a few $. It looks awful (this is why I got the textile for a bargain price), but until now, it's my warmest clothes! Even when it gets really damp, it still keeps me warm. I had to spend a whole day outside in autumn with this on, under cold rain, and got through the day (I was wearing a woolen hat and socks too). And when washed or dampened, it dries incredibly quickly. I used two layers of this textile to make the garments. The thickness of the textile is about the same of an old-time cotton t-shirt (not those paper-thin ones you find nowadays). I guess the air layer between the two textile layers is a bonus.


----------



## itsrtimedownhere

you could use it as the batting in a fleece quilt. warm and pretty!


----------



## jacksonbrown220

I am alergic too but now a days wool are available of different varieties i.e some woollen fabric have so soft stuff that it does not cause any ichy or harm to the skin .So try to purchase Wool fabric of Good brand as it does feel you uncomfortable so i want to suggest you one website i.e *Kochar Woolen Mills* in which wool fabric of different type like Wool acrylic, herringbone woolen fabric, Melton Fabric are available


----------



## Anne_Luck

Blankets are meant to provide warmth to the body, and if you are planning to buy a new blanket this season, woolen blanket is the perfect choice to make.

As the wool is a natural fiber, woolen blankets offer extra warmth and comfort compared to other warm coverings on the market.

http://www.thewoolcompany.co.uk/ is a UK based company dealing in the manufacturing and sales of woolen products. Everything from the quality, texture and feel of their woolen blankets is out of the world. The company is dedicated to offering pure wool items, and their woolen blankets are very warm.


----------



## Halloween

Sounds like an infomercial



Anne_Luck said:


> Blankets are meant to provide warmth to the body, and if you are planning to buy a new blanket this season, woolen blanket is the perfect choice to make.
> 
> As the wool is a natural fiber, woolen blankets offer extra warmth and comfort compared to other warm coverings on the market.
> 
> http://www.thewoolcompany.co.uk/ is a UK based company dealing in the manufacturing and sales of woolen products. Everything from the quality, texture and feel of their woolen blankets is out of the world. The company is dedicated to offering pure wool items, and their woolen blankets are very warm.


----------



## crabapple

$19.00!!! on ebay!!!!!
I have collected about 25 over the years, some were given to me, other dirt cheap.
I can not believe that they are hard to find or costly to buy.
Wonder if my cheap stainless steel knives are worth ten times what I paid for them?


----------



## HardCider

There is a very old saying up north, "cotton kills". My warmest clothing combination I have is layered wool garments my wife makes for me at home with waxed canvas outer garments to block to wind and weather. And you are right about the old wool army blankets. Those suckers are rough but durable. Under a space blanket or waxed canvas tarp you can hunker down outdoors in winter and stay fairly warm


----------



## bbrider

We kinda collect wool blankets, shirts and coats. Mostly from thrift stores and yard sales. We just bought another blanket at goodwill today for $5.00. 
HardCider, you are right on. If you can block the wind, you can stay warm with wool.


----------



## bushpilot

Use to use wool blankets to treat polio kids. Would soak In hot water and wrap them around legs to loosen muscles. I know cause that's what they did to me. Had you press on foot board of hospital bed to build strength. Hated the smell though. That was over sixty years ago.


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## zero762

The new gi blankets are a synthetic material mixed with wool they itch less if any and are a lot more comfortable and they still have the heat value of a full wool blanket plus they dry faster if they get wet


----------

